# Good recorded string examples for comparison EQ?



## HarmonKard (Nov 27, 2022)

Hi

I am wondering if anyone knows of good, professional recordings (preferably of film score, but it doesn't have to be) with great string sounds to use as an EQ reference. But here's the key - they have to be in isolation, or really close.

Ideas? Thanks!


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 27, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> Hi
> 
> I am wondering if anyone knows of good, professional recordings (preferably of film score, but it doesn't have to be) with great string sounds to use as an EQ reference. But here's the key - they have to be in isolation, or really close.
> 
> Ideas? Thanks!


Not isolated to my knowledge; but,
Per this site the modern reference recording = _Inception_. Top of the industry rec, mix and mastering.

An oldie (1954) is Furtwangler: Sigfried's Funeral March. Studio recording. Gives me chills each time I hear it.

Some other refs per your criteria likely to come your way shortly from others.
Best, Bill


----------



## The Retroblueman (Nov 28, 2022)

Sorry if am misremembering and/or misunderstanding the ask, but I think "to every captive soul" off the Hannibal soundtrack is mostly strings.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 28, 2022)

There is or used to be a site with freely downloadable extreme HQ recordings of Norwegian string soloists, ensembles and a radio orchestra. I used them quite a bit for ABing on my old system but don't have them here right now. I will search for them later today and post the link if I find that site again.


----------



## Henu (Nov 28, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> Per this site


For me it looks like some of these examples were just slapped hastily together with the idea of "this must be good because it cost a lot and used top class engineers". Just looking at Tool as the epitome of "metal" feels exactly like Inception being the best movie soundtrack mix ever.


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 28, 2022)

Henu said:


> For me it looks like some of these examples were just slapped hastily together with the idea of "this must be good because it cost a lot and used top class engineers". Just looking at Tool as the epitome of "metal" feels exactly like Inception being the best movie soundtrack mix ever.


You are prolly right since a similar vi thread listed multiple different takes.

The proof is in the pudding. My 2cents:

I found when using Master Match + this ref track to give me _Inceptions'_ EQ curve compared to four other refs from my collection of reference recordings*, the result was surprisingly better IMHO. A horror for any pro to get away with, but it worked for my humble needs.

* Stravinsky's _Firebird_, Furtwangler's _Siegfried Funeral March_, Alban Berg String Qt LvB Op 133 were tested against _Inception._


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 28, 2022)

These tracks from La Belle Epoq have some exposed strings. 
(This album is an absolute gem for string references...)














There's a bunch of exposed string stems on Audiomachines site, just search the site for "strings" and you'll find various isolated string references.... Here's a few.









Audiomachine


Audiomachine




search.audiomachine.com













Audiomachine


Audiomachine




search.audiomachine.com


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 28, 2022)

Also as a reference, how about one of our own, @Saxer as an example of great sounding strings. I bookmarked this one at the time since it grabbed my attention -- still a gorgeous listen:






Remember all those beautiful days


Spitfire Appassionata + Audiomodeling (3 first chairs per voice) + SCS (doubling accents) and Pianoteq. The Melodica is a real one: (and of all the instruments it was the cheapest)




vi-control.net


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 28, 2022)

cloudbuster said:


> There is or used to be a site with freely downloadable extreme HQ recordings of Norwegian string soloists, ensembles and a radio orchestra. I used them quite a bit for ABing on my old system but don't have them here right now. I will search for them later today and post the link if I find that site again.


Shamelessly quoting yours truly, here you go:









NativeDSD Music Starter Pack


Please check your DAC for the correct rate in this sheet.




www.nativedsd.com





Up there with the 'best' recording quality I've ever had the pleasure to listen and reference to and it's free, at least the 96kHz/Stereo flac option I've checked.

Enjoy!


----------



## HarmonKard (Nov 28, 2022)

Thanks all!


b_elliott said:


> Not isolated to my knowledge; but,
> Per this site the modern reference recording = _Inception_. Top of the industry rec, mix and mastering.


Thanks! Wow - that's complicated! Ha! Not sure what I am even looking at



b_elliott said:


> An oldie (1954) is Furtwangler: Sigfried's Funeral March. Studio recording. Gives me chills each time I hear it.


Nah. That's not a HQ recording; might have sounded good for the time, but not by today's standards. Plus, it's in mono. And I am not after the performance, nor the emotion - that doesn't mean anything here.



The Retroblueman said:


> Sorry if am misremembering and/or misunderstanding the ask, but I think "to every captive soul" off the Hannibal soundtrack is mostly strings.



Thx. That's nice - but it's HZ. Can't help but think it's not all real. Even back then.



cloudbuster said:


> There is or used to be a site with freely downloadable extreme HQ recordings of Norwegian string soloists, ensembles and a radio orchestra. I used them quite a bit for ABing on my old system but don't have them here right now. I will search for them later today and post the link if I find that site again.


Thanks! Soloists don't really help, but if that site has ensembles, I'd love to take a look.



jcrosby said:


> These tracks from La Belle Epoq


The third ex is nice, but I can hear the compression. The other three are soloists (or mostly). I know, I know - I am being being picky here! But I appreciate the effort 



b_elliott said:


> Also as a reference, how about one of our own, @Saxer as an example of great sounding strings. I bookmarked this one at the time since it grabbed my attention -- still a gorgeous listen:


Nah - that's samples. But thank you. 



cloudbuster said:


> Shamelessly quoting yours truly, here you go:


That looks like an idea - thanks. But I am not sure what I am looking at there, and what's on the disk?


----------



## HarmonKard (Nov 28, 2022)

So, I got one: Barber: Adagio for Strings. Gotta find a really good quality recording, tho. On the way to the public library - wondering if they have something.


----------



## The Retroblueman (Nov 28, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> Thx. That's nice - but it's HZ. Can't help but think it's not all real. Even back then.


Yeh It's probably at least got the old sine wave an octave below the double bass trick - (you could always ask him if you are brave enough😀). One that popped into my head over the course of the day was a film called Murder in the First - Christopher Young I think - seem to remember that being gorgeous and _very _stringy (but it may have some subtle "other stuff" on it - won't be a wasted listen though!).

You could try the Platoon Soundtrack for the Barber Adagio. There's a nice (live) Berlin Phil recording on Amazon too (dudamel).


----------



## HarmonKard (Nov 28, 2022)

The Retroblueman said:


> Yeh It's probably at least got the old sine wave an octave below the double bass trick - (you could always ask him if you are brave enough😀). One that popped into my head over the course of the day was a film called Murder in the First - Christopher Young I think - seem to remember that being gorgeous and _very _stringy (but it may have some subtle "other stuff" on it - won't be a wasted listen though!).
> 
> You could try the Platoon Soundtrack for the Barber Adagio. There's a nice (live) Berlin Phil recording on Amazon too (dudamel).


Thx. Really looking for a studio recording. My understanding is that live recordings are done a bit differently than studio ones.

Got back from the library - they didn't have a copy, so I am getting one sent, and it will take about a week.

You know what they had, tho? TSFH CDs. Cool, but kinda shocked me that a public library would have those.


----------

